# Rhom (Hole n Head?)



## diez (Sep 23, 2006)

I think my rhomb may have hole 'n' the Head?.
I'm now doing 25% water changes weekly and added a 2nd Emperor 400 to my 55gal..(800gph now)

I also bot Hole-n-Head guard. The instructions are not too descriptive. it says to take out activated carbon during use. .

In the filters I have the reguilar activated carbon filters for emperors and Cell-pore filters.

*how long do I need to take the activated carbon filters out for during the treatment. and will the cell pore filters be adversly affected also by the treatment..*

see pics below ..check out his head


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It does appear to be HITH.
What are your water parameters?

Many large rhoms get this, you need to feed a varied diet and keep water as clean as possible. I'd go for 2x 30% weekly water changes and there's really no need to have carbon in your filters all the time, some claim that carbon contributes to hith.
Where are you located?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

yup winkster beat me to it,,,, take out the carbon for good,,,,, go under key word and type in metro, its the best med out there ,, did you fish just come? it might be the pic but to me it looks like amonnia burn..? mabe some one else could help ive never had a big rhom


----------



## diez (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm in NYC. I'm not sure what my water parameters are. I used to have an eheim pro II canister hooked up but it started leaking so I stopped using it. a couple of months after that is when his head started getting funking so my best guess is the water is dirtier. I didn't want to spend $250 + on another eheim canister so I bot another emp 400.

I just put it in a couple days ago. The tank is noticably much cleaner I feed him mostly silversides.

any thoughts on the Jungle HITH treatment?

tank below.. I'd like to get'em a bigger tank but you can only go so big in an NYC apartment


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

thats a nice dark rhom man,,,! but he looks cramped as hell,, how many inchs is he? (i love the color of that black rhom..!)


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hole in head- check your lfs they should have a medicine to fix that. I had the same problem when i had an oscar. i told them about it and they gave me some medicine for it.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Keep your water clean with frequent water changes, avoid using carbon, treat your food with a quality vitamin such as Vita-Chem, and medicate the fish with metrodiazonole. Metro+ is a bit expensive to use to treat the tank according to the directions (someone else might have the directions for food mixing). I like using Parasite Clear Tabs because they have metro, prazi, diflubenzuron, and acriflavine...helps eradicate almost all parasite issues and prevents secondary infections.

The Cell pore filters and biowheels can be left in...as long as your Emp cartridges have been in for a couple weeks, the little amount of carbon in them is probably all used up. You can peel/cut the filter pad off of one of the sides of the cartidge and shake the carbon out too.


----------



## diez (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i think it looks like he just scraped his head on some decorations


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

could be the tail end on amonnia burn

mabe you cant tell anythang by this shot but this is what hole in the head well look like you gotta look real close to see the dents


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

cueball said:


> could be the tail end on amonnia burn
> 
> mabe you cant tell anythang by this shot but this is what hole in the head well look like *you gotta look real close to see the dents*


Evidently...?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BioTeAcH said:


> could be the tail end on amonnia burn
> 
> mabe you cant tell anythang by this shot but this is what hole in the head well look like *you gotta look real close to see the dents*


Evidently...?
[/quote]
I was thinking the same thing :laugh:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I don't see hole in the head there. Dents,small pores are normal.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> could be the tail end on amonnia burn
> 
> mabe you cant tell anythang by this shot but this is what hole in the head well look like *you gotta look real close to see the dents*


Evidently...?
[/quote]
I was thinking the same thing :laugh:
[/quote]
just tryin to help guys....


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> Keep your water clean with frequent water changes, avoid using carbon, treat your food with a quality vitamin such as Vita-Chem, and medicate the fish with metrodiazonole. Metro+ is a bit expensive to use to treat the tank according to the directions (someone else might have the directions for food mixing). *I like using Parasite Clear Tabs because they have metro, prazi, diflubenzuron, and acriflavine...helps eradicate almost all parasite issues and prevents secondary infections.*
> 
> The Cell pore filters and biowheels can be left in...as long as your Emp cartridges have been in for a couple weeks, the little amount of carbon in them is probably all used up. You can peel/cut the filter pad off of one of the sides of the cartidge and shake the carbon out too.


sorry to bring up an old thread but i need some help related on this topic.








biotech, how effective is jungle parasite clear compared to metro? and which has faster recovery period?
are they safe for piranhas? please reply asap. thanks bioteach.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

serra_keeper said:


> sorry to bring up an old thread but i need some help related on this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I can't really speak to the effectiveness of metro+. I bought some, but the directions have you dosing every 24 hours or so for a week (good luck trying to figure out how to mix it in with food...that seems to be the best way to use it BTW). Since I didn't have a sick tank available it was cost prohibitive, so I went with some Parasite Clear. It is safe as I have used it on all my p's at one time or another as a preventitive or to treat an unknown condition (another plus since it treats more than just HITH).

I don't know about recovery period on my rhom, because the 3 pits he had we're pretty old, but I treated him shortly after figuring out what it was. They have not gotten worse if that helps!

I also have used it on my geryi when some of his shipping wounds didn't heal and he started to get what looked like pits in his head...within a couple weeks of treatment, the mysterious hole in his tail fin disappeared and all the holes in his head filled in. There is only one spot that looks like he even had HITH now.

My marginatus got treated when he went on a potentially fatal hunger strike and it turned him around, my sanchezi and brandtii got treated when they developed a mysterious white pigment to the base of their dorsal and anal fins and that seemed to clear it up, and I used it on my irritans to help treat his black spots when I first got him. All are doing fine today and appear to have suffered no ill effects, so that may help attest to its safety.

Hope this helps!


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

great! thanks a lot bioteach! i really appreciate it! im gonna go grab some tomorrow.
thanks bro!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> Everything you ever wanted to know about HITH / HLLE...
> but were afraid to ask!
> Written, edited, and published by Adam Dagna
> 
> ...


Hope this helps

Hater


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

i already read it. thanks hater!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

cueball said:


> could be the tail end on amonnia burn
> 
> mabe you cant tell anythang by this shot but this is what hole in the head well look like you gotta look real close to see the dents


Cant see what you mean?


----------

